# اليكم كتاب أساسيات هندسة الكهرباء والالكترونيات



## ابا المؤمن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني واخواتي الأعزاء في أول مشاركة لي في هذا القسم الجميل في مجال تخصصي يسعدني أن أقدم لكم هدية وأرجو أن تنال على اعجابكم وهي كتاب مختصر في أساسيات الكهرباء حتى ولو كنا قطعنا شوطا كبيرا في مجال تخصصنا لكن دوما وأبدا نحتاج أن نرجع للأساسيات البسيطة بين الفينة والأخرى

لتحميل الملف اضغط على الوصلة التالية http://www.alamuae.com/up/Folder-001...lectronics.zip to 
ابا المؤمن تحياتي


----------



## eexee2006 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الكتاب يا باش مهندس


----------



## ابا المؤمن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا مصري


----------



## جبار أحمد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً الله يحفظكم:28::75:


----------



## جبار أحمد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

دائماً في تطور انشاء الله تعالى - - تحياتي


----------



## فيفيان عبد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (11 سبتمبر 2008)

متشكر جدا يا مهندس وننتظر المزيد


----------



## جاسم محمد فتحي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## ودكسلا44 (8 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياهندس


----------



## hcxvbdjd (11 مارس 2012)

,Lunettes De Soleil“If you just consider the marketing point of view it could be incredible for PSG,burberry,” Michel Desbordes,jordan pas cher, a professor in sports marketing at the ISC School of Management in Paris,air jordan, told FRANCE 24.Given that PSG appears to be signing 'Beckham the brand' rather than 'Beckham the player' it's perhaps understandable the move is viewed with a certain degree of cynicism.If he signs,louboutin pas cher, Beckham will become the highest-paid footballer in the history of French football. He has reportedly been offered an eye-watering €15million for an 18-month contract."And what about his teammates? The arrival of a superstar could unsettle some of the egos already existent in the PSG dressing room."The potential arrival of a football icon is sure to have put a smile on the faces of Paris Saint-Germain's (PSG) marketing department.“It would be huge for French football”“There will be pressure on Beckham, especially if he is not at the right level to play for Paris,burberry soldes,” said Folgoas. “The disappointment would be hard to deal with. If it became a sporting fiasco it would be very hard to manage.”PSG on the other hand gets the biggest name in world football to wear their shirt. But it might not all turn out so rosy.“If you just look at the shirt you have the symbol of the Eiffel Tower, which is famous around the world too - and if you have Beckham wearing that shirt then obviously it would be great for sales.”“There could be a problem among players but Beckham is from another world. I think every teammate would be fascinated to play alongside him,” said Folgoas.And the Parisian boutiques will certainly be hoping that Victoria Beckham,jordan shoes, fashion designer and famous shopper,air jordan shoes, will help boost the stuttering French economy by paying them a few visits.However Desbordes did foresee a possible clash between sports manufacturer Nike - who sponsor PSG - and Adidas,ray ban, who shelled out millions to be endorsed by Beckham.“Beckham is a brand in itself and PSG will try to leverage that brand around the world,louboutin,” he said.Beckham would earn record salaryAt the age of just 36 David Beckham has achieved an astonishing amount in his football career.Beckham and his family get to live in the City of Light. He will be within easy reach of London where he hopes to represent the British team in next year’s Olympics.Uniting Beckham with Paris could be a match made in heaven.Another key factor in Paris' favour is the recent re-opening of the quintessentially British store Marks and Spencer, where Beckham reportedly likes to buy his socks. Beckham in numbers•	Beckham’s contract with Adidas could be worth around $160million dollars over his lifetime – the biggest endorsement deal ever signed. •	During his four years at Real Madrid Beckham earned the club a total of €440million in merchandise sales. •	According to the 2011 Sunday Times Rich List Beckham is worth an estimated $219millionNow the football superstar could be set for one last challenge in Paris. The former England captain has said he will make his final decision once his overseas tour with his current club US club LA Galaxy comes to an end on December 6.“It would be very positive. He would bring something significant to PSG. He would focus the attention on the French league from all over the world,” journalist Ronan Folgoas told FRANCE 24.Some have voiced concerns that signing a pin-up like Beckham simply to exploit his ability to sell shirts could provoke a backlash among fans, especially given Beckham’s best footballing days are well and truly behind him.He’s played over a hundred times for his country and won the European Cup as well as domestic titles in England and Spain. He's also become a multi-millionaire in the process.Beckham will be welcomed by fans Football Beckham leads LA Galaxy to MLS cup victory FOOTBALL PSG confirm €43 million deal for Pastore FOOTBALL Is this latest injury the end for David Beckham? Date created : 29/11/2011 Print Comment Send this page Al Jazeera would also be certain to welcome Beckham to PSG. The Qatar-based TV network recently paid €195million for the overseas rights to show French league matches for the next six years.“The first impact would be at PSG where there would be maybe 10 or 15 English journalists at every game,lunettes rayban,” said Folgoas who covers PSG for French daily Le Parisien.But Desbordes said: “I don’t think the fans will react in a negative way.. They just want to see stars play. They know how much players are paid these days. They will still be happy.”The French press has been buzzing with rumours of Beckham’s potential move since it was first mooted in the summer. In recent weeks the excitement has reached fever pitch.相关的主题文章： Yukio Hatoyama t worry - North Korea' 20 August 2007


----------



## eng_moh (12 مارس 2012)

اين الكتاب؟
ارجو مراجعة الرابط


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (13 مارس 2012)

*reyad*

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## صقر ديالى (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------

